# Waiting For 10/27...



## amanthony

I'm on day 18 of what is usually a 31 day cycle. I think I ovulated Monday so now I'm on to the waiting game.

Still taking the ovulation tests, but I'm thinking it happened and I'm just going to be waiting for 10/27 to come...

The waiting game SUCKS! Anyone want to join me in my impatient wait or offer any tips/ideas to help it go by faster and not be so torturous?


----------



## Sash13

I also think I ovulated on Monday ... so I am playing the waiting game, too. I don't have a good feeling about this month - but it could be that I am trying to protect myself from disappointment if I don't get a :bfp:


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> I also think I ovulated on Monday ... so I am playing the waiting game, too. I don't have a good feeling about this month - but it could be that I am trying to protect myself from disappointment if I don't get a :bfp:

I know EXACTLY what you mean! Last month I didn't have a good feeling, but at the beginning of this one I felt really positive. Now that it's halfway through I'm not feeling so positive, but I think I'm just trying not to get my hopes up. I know that 4 months is relatively nothing compared to some people, but it sucks SO MUCH when you're hoping and waiting only to get the one line NEGATIVE. I wonder if positive thinking helps, though...


----------



## dan-o

I ovulated yesterday (I think!) can I join? :D xx


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> I ovulated yesterday (I think!) can I join? :D xx

PLEASE JOIN!

So I'm thinking you're due for AF on 10/27 too, by your signature. I just wrote you on another bulletin about that too!

How long is your cycle?
How long have you been trying?

Are you going to wait until 10/27 to test, or test early with a sensitive test? I always try to wait, but I'm SO impatient!


----------



## dan-o

Hellooo!

Amanthony, my last cycle was the length of two cycles, not sure what happened there. 
This time its looking like it will be quite short, maybe compensating? ha ha
I've only started charting recently, but I'd say I'm a 4-5 week-er normally, from keeping mental notes. We've also only started 'trying' as such in the last 3 months.

Wait til the 27th? Pah!! Total POAS addict here, knowing me I'll probably be testing at about 8dpo!

Sash13 you need some PMA dust :dust: 
With this tiny group I can see us ALL getting BFP's!!!:wohoo:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Hellooo!
> 
> Amanthony, my last cycle was the length of two cycles, not sure what happened there.
> This time its looking like it will be quite short, maybe compensating? ha ha
> I've only started charting recently, but I'd say I'm a 4-5 week-er normally, from keeping mental notes. We've also only started 'trying' as such in the last 3 months.
> 
> Wait til the 27th? Pah!! Total POAS addict here, knowing me I'll probably be testing at about 8dpo!
> 
> Sash13 you need some PMA dust :dust:
> With this tiny group I can see us ALL getting BFP's!!!:wohoo:

I need this kind of positivity! THANKS DAN-O!!!

Okay, so what's the soonest--the least DPO that it's alright to test? If I ovulated the 13th like I think I did, how long should I wait with the 10mIU test? Something I read said 6 dpo, but then something else said 4 days before AF, so...that means anywhere between 10/19 and 10/23. I was going to wait until the 23rd, but...sooner? Or stick with later?


----------



## dan-o

I looked through loads of charts on FF & saw BFP's from 9dpo! 
So you might get lucky and get an early one! All depends when the bean implants & startes producing HCG I guess.
Mind you I also saw loads which didnt appear until 15dpo or more, so no need to lose hope if you get a BFN :)


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> I looked through loads of charts on FF & saw BFP's from 9dpo!
> So you might get lucky and get an early one! All depends when the bean implants & startes producing HCG I guess.
> Mind you I also saw loads which didnt appear until 15dpo or more, so no need to lose hope if you get a BFN :)

What's FF?

Dang, alright. I'll wait until 10/22 or 10/23, then. It's only a week until 10/23. A week is nothing, but it just seems sooooooo looooooooooooong!


----------



## dan-o

FF= Fertility friend a site you can join for free & record temps etc, it also gives you s step by step guide to charting. I think its brill!


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> FF= Fertility friend a site you can join for free & record temps etc, it also gives you s step by step guide to charting. I think its brill!

totally going to check that out now...


----------



## Sash13

I am going to try to wait until 10/27 to test ... but who knows if I'll be able to last that long!! :lol: I don't want to see a :bfn: just for testing too early.

Thanks for the :dust: dan-o!! Hopefully it will do the trick ;)


----------



## dan-o

Morning amanthony & sash! How is this fine friday finding you?

Any pre implantation symptoms to report yet? 

I haven't noticed much yet. I keep sneezing & have a watery nose, not sure what thats all about, maybe I need to do some dusting, lol! CM is deffo non fertile again & my OPK's are way negative now. Temps not inspriring, but plenty of time for them to go up :)


----------



## dan-o

Just found this, thought you might like it :D

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/conception/two-week-wait-activity-list


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> I am going to try to wait until 10/27 to test ... but who knows if I'll be able to last that long!! :lol: I don't want to see a :bfn: just for testing too early.
> 
> Thanks for the :dust: dan-o!! Hopefully it will do the trick ;)

Hey Sash! Let us know how it goes...I'm so impatient and so is Dan-O, so we probably won't make it until 10/27. I'm just trying to wait as long as possible. I know what you mean...I don't want that BFN either. Just be sure to keep us updated!
 
One less day to wait today!

:hug:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Morning amanthony & sash! How is this fine friday finding you?
> 
> Any pre implantation symptoms to report yet?
> 
> I haven't noticed much yet. I keep sneezing & have a watery nose, not sure what thats all about, maybe I need to do some dusting, lol! CM is deffo non fertile again & my OPK's are way negative now. Temps not inspriring, but plenty of time for them to go up :)

Well no sneezing, but I have a runny nose too! I think it's just allergies, though. =) My main thing is that my boobs are SO SORE! Normally that happens around the time of AF, but this is WAY early. I don't know if that's an implantation symptom, though. I need to look it up. CM is DEFINITELY not fertile either. OPKs are negative. I'm not temping, so I don't know about that. I just got this reply on my thread about my OPK (which I know you read, Dan-O) which made me question whether I ovulated. Mine got darker than hers, though, and my cycle is shorter. What do you think? I'll paste it below...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Same thing happened to me around cd15. I got faints which never really got dark, not even slightly dark, and then dissapeared to nothing. I just figured I didnt o and just kept using the opks (and bding like crazy!) I am now on cd28 and im getting another surge...its darker then last time but not as dark as the control line yet. I also had EWCM around CD15 and have it again now...so I definitely think this time im going to o as last cycle my o was on cd32. Good luck hun!! Hope you catch those swimmers!! xx


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Just found this, thought you might like it :D
> 
> https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/conception/two-week-wait-activity-list

HAHAHA, that's CUTE! Although I'm not divying up the 14 days between friends and family. Which brings me to my question...have you girls told everyone you know that you're trying or are you keeping mum?

I have told my mom (my dad found out by default) and one friend with a new baby who I'm actually not that close to. My husband told another couple we know who's pregnant right now, but I don't want to tell people. I feel like it will bring on a million questions and judgements and I just don't want that. What about you two?


----------



## amanthony

amanthony said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Just found this, thought you might like it :D
> 
> https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/conception/two-week-wait-activity-list
> 
> HAHAHA, that's CUTE! Although I'm not divying up the 14 days between friends and family. Which brings me to my question...have you girls told everyone you know that you're trying or are you keeping mum?
> 
> I have told my mom (my dad found out by default) and one friend with a new baby who I'm actually not that close to. My husband told another couple we know who's pregnant right now, but I don't want to tell people. I feel like it will bring on a million questions and judgements and I just don't want that. What about you two?Click to expand...

Plus I'd feel PRESSURE if everyone kept askiing! I put enough pressure on myself!


Also--I really want to surprise everyone with the big news in a fun and exciting way (including my hubby, who knows we're trying of course, but who won't know when I take the test).

How are you planning to tell everyone?


----------



## Sash13

I am going to buy a book like "The Dude's Guide to Pregnancy" and give it to my husband at dinner (gift wrapped, of course!) if I get a :bfp: ... although I might have to wake him up early while I'm getting ready for work because I don't know if I can contain myself!! :lol:

I always wonder how long we should wait before telling people. I guess I'll cross that bridge when we get there!


----------



## krazykat

My AF is due the 30th or 31st, but I figured I would join in here since its pretty close! 

I actually started my ovulation 2 days ago, so I guess I'm 2DPO. Although I have been having symptoms for a week now, so not sure if somehow I released an egg early after my AF or what? I have heard of several people getting pregnant trying right after their AF when they thought they were in the "safe" zone. So there is a chance.......either way we are BD tonight since it is the 'charted' ovulation day. 

The wait for POAS is hard, I've been through this before with my first child. Luckily I got pregnant with her the first try! I was supposed to be sterile and unable to bear children but God opened my womb and I had my miracle baby, who is now almost 5! I long for twins.......so praying for that this time!! :blue::pink:


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

Hi all!

I am with all of you. Also waiting. 1st time TTC, I am very nervous, excited, and a bit paranoid.
Too scared I won't get my BFP this month. 
Can't stop thinking about that. I feel every pain, twinge and soreness as a sign of pregnancy... 
My heart races, my blood rushes in my veins and then reality strikes...
I often forget that these 'signs' are usually AF signs too...

Good luck for all. Hope this is our lucky month.
:dust:


----------



## amanthony

Rebel-Fairy30 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am with all of you. Also waiting. 1st time TTC, I am very nervous, excited, and a bit paranoid.
> Too scared I won't get my BFP this month.
> Can't stop thinking about that. I feel every pain, twinge and soreness as a sign of pregnancy...
> My heart races, my blood rushes in my veins and then reality strikes...
> I often forget that these 'signs' are usually AF signs too...
> 
> Good luck for all. Hope this is our lucky month.
> :dust:

Nice to "meet" you, Rebel Fairy! So, is this your month TTC or TTC your first baby, but for a couple of months? I know I'm in the same boat--especially early on, I took every little thing as a sign of pregnancy. Then when I'd get those BFNs I'd be SO upset. I'm trying (and succeeding a little, I think) to not stress too much now. It's just so hard--it makes you SO conscious of every little thing your body does. Us women are truly incredible! And if it doesn't happen this month, that doesn't mean it won't happen next. But honestly...I hope this is OUR LUCK MONTH, too! =)


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> I am going to buy a book like "The Dude's Guide to Pregnancy" and give it to my husband at dinner (gift wrapped, of course!) if I get a :bfp: ... although I might have to wake him up early while I'm getting ready for work because I don't know if I can contain myself!! :lol:
> 
> I always wonder how long we should wait before telling people. I guess I'll cross that bridge when we get there!

That's too cute! I talked to my husband early on and asked if he'd rather be surprised, and he would. I bought a digital pregnancy test, so when I do tell him I'll just give that to him. The 1 vs. 2 lines aren't quite as exciting as seeing "pregnant", though I'll test with lots of the cheapies first to be sure. I just think it would be so much fun to have him see that. Not sure how I'll give it to him. I guess it will depend on when we get that BFP! =) As far as everyone else goes...well, that depends on when we get it to. I do plan to wait a while before I tell them, though. =)

One thing I do know I'll do is give our parents, my grandparents and even my great-grandma (I'm so lucky to have a great-grandma and my baby will be so lucky to have a great-great-grandma!) these books...the grandma's/grandpa's books of memories. There are lots of different ones out there, and they're SO neat. It has all these questions to have them record their childhood memories, thoughts/hopes for their future grandchild. I know I would love to have those written down and would cherish them. I'd love to be able to pass them down to my kids...what an amazing heirloom! I'll be making everyone fill them out. =)


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> My AF is due the 30th or 31st, but I figured I would join in here since its pretty close!
> 
> I actually started my ovulation 2 days ago, so I guess I'm 2DPO. Although I have been having symptoms for a week now, so not sure if somehow I released an egg early after my AF or what? I have heard of several people getting pregnant trying right after their AF when they thought they were in the "safe" zone. So there is a chance.......either way we are BD tonight since it is the 'charted' ovulation day.
> 
> The wait for POAS is hard, I've been through this before with my first child. Luckily I got pregnant with her the first try! I was supposed to be sterile and unable to bear children but God opened my womb and I had my miracle baby, who is now almost 5! I long for twins.......so praying for that this time!! :blue::pink:


SO exciting! Welcome!!! Are you doing the OPKs too, or just charting? Either way, the more BDing, the better! =) I hope your prayer is answered...my mom keeps saying I'm going to have twins because they run in the family and my doctor said at one point that it was likely, but I don't know about that. It would be amazing though! I hope you get yours!!! =)


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> SO exciting! Welcome!!! Are you doing the OPKs too, or just charting? Either way, the more BDing, the better! =) I hope your prayer is answered...my mom keeps saying I'm going to have twins because they run in the family and my doctor said at one point that it was likely, but I don't know about that. It would be amazing though! I hope you get yours!!! =)

Thanks! Just charting and I have been charting for 5 months and know when I ovulate most of the time, but we just starting actually trying this month, so its our first month. :hug:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> SO exciting! Welcome!!! Are you doing the OPKs too, or just charting? Either way, the more BDing, the better! =) I hope your prayer is answered...my mom keeps saying I'm going to have twins because they run in the family and my doctor said at one point that it was likely, but I don't know about that. It would be amazing though! I hope you get yours!!! =)
> 
> Thanks! Just charting and I have been charting for 5 months and know when I ovulate most of the time, but we just starting actually trying this month, so its our first month. :hug:Click to expand...

well CONGRATULATIONS on trying and GOOD LUCK to you too!

Keep us updated!!!

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

Hi krazykat, hope you get a lucky double BFP!! Twins would be FAB!

Hello rebelfairy welcome to the 2ww! Is this your first time TTC ever? Hope you get lucky first time!
(but then we are ALL getting BFP's in this group!! ;))

Sash, what a good idea with the book!! My OH would love something like that too :)

Amanthony, how is the 2ww finding you today? 

I have tender bbs today, not a normal thing for me, I'm hoping it means my progesterone levels are good :D

Lucky sticky dust to all :dust:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Hi krazykat, hope you get a lucky double BFP!! Twins would be FAB!

Thanks so much! :hug:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Hi krazykat, hope you get a lucky double BFP!! Twins would be FAB!
> 
> Hello rebelfairy welcome to the 2ww! Is this your first time TTC ever? Hope you get lucky first time!
> (but then we are ALL getting BFP's in this group!! ;))
> 
> Sash, what a good idea with the book!! My OH would love something like that too :)
> 
> Amanthony, how is the 2ww finding you today?
> 
> I have tender bbs today, not a normal thing for me, I'm hoping it means my progesterone levels are good :D
> 
> Lucky sticky dust to all :dust:

Hey Dan-O!

Today was busy--family weekend of cleaning out the garage and attic at my parents' house, so lots of work. Lots of fun though, too. We uncovered the cradle that my grandmother got for my mom when she was born, and which my mom used for me when I was born. She pulled it down so that we can clean and refinish it for my first. Things like that make me so excited. Because it will happen one day. I just want it to be THIS month!

Also--while I would absolutely LOVE a happy, healthy baby boy there's also a little bit of pressure (though maybe it's just me and my own pressure) to have a girl. My grandmother was the oldest of her siblings, she had my mom first, my mom had me first. It's like all of the heirloom stuff was passed from each woman to her daughter as the eldest child. I'm afraid I'll have only boys, because of that! Of course I'd be blessed and thrilled to have even just one baby, it just seems like that would be the way for me. =)

Sorry for the ramble...it's been a LONG day! Just thinking a lot.

Geez, it seems like it's still SO long until we can test! Hope you all had great days!

One day less till we all get to test!


----------



## Sash13

Well ... I did a HPT today :blush: I am only 6dpo so I know it's WAYYYY too early but I couldn't resist. I think I am emotionally preparing myself to see a :bfn: ... or I just enjoy torturing myself. :muaha:

My sister-in-law got a :bfn: this weekend and she was devastated even though it is only their first month trying and she just stopped taking the BCP last month. I don't want to be that upset if it doesn't happen this month.

AGHHHHH, I hate the 2WW!!!!


----------



## krazykat

Sash13 said:


> Well ... I did a HPT today :blush: I am only 6dpo so I know it's WAYYYY too early but I couldn't resist. I think I am emotionally preparing myself to see a :bfn: ... or I just enjoy torturing myself. :muaha:
> 
> My sister-in-law got a :bfn: this weekend and she was devastated even though it is only their first month trying and she just stopped taking the BCP last month. I don't want to be that upset if it doesn't happen this month.
> 
> AGHHHHH, I hate the 2WW!!!!

You sound like me lol. I went and got 3 tests tonight and getting ready to try one......I just can't wait anymore, even though it is too early to tell, it just feels good to POAS! :rofl: Here's hoping for a :bfp: for all of us in the near future!


----------



## dan-o

AAArrrrrghhhhh! I know what you mean, this 2ww is KILLING me! 
I am DESPERATE to POAS, but know nothing will come up for at least another 5 days, whats wrong with me?

Symptom spotting, I have tingly nips (never had this before) & bbs are deffo more tender than usual but not too bad, they have also grown for sure & feel heavier than normal. I also feel hot, but I guess thats the temp rise. Maybe I'm getting cold as my nose is tingling & a bit watery too. Great.

The most bizarre symptom I have is the overwhelming urge to bake (!) am I nesting? pmsl


----------



## krazykat

Well I did it, I went ahead and POAS :test: even though its like 11 days too early LOL. Yep it was a :bfn: but what did I expect so early?? I'm only about 3dpo. But I know this may sound "krazy" but I believe that *I am* pregnant and *with twins*, a :blue: boy and a :pink: girl. I just KNOW........if I'm wrong, then you all have my permission to call me krazy for real lol. :wacko: :loopy:


----------



## dan-o

Before I forget, here's a vid someone else posted a while ago, not sure if you guys have seen it but its fab!

https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/programs/ht/qt/2816_qlg_01.html


----------



## Sash13

I'm glad that I'm not the only nut here !! :D

Last night I had a very vivid dream that I had just had a baby girl. I was breastfeeding and everything. She had dark hair :) Not sure if the dream has any significance or just wishful thinking/dreaming ... but I felt all warm and fuzzy when I woke up this morning. :blush:

Only 1 more week of waiting. We can do it!


----------



## amanthony

I'm SO glad I'm not the only crazy one here! The last 2 mornings I've been waking up, doing the peepee dance around the room holding the test fighting with myself about whether I should take it or not. =) So far I haven't taken one. Fear of the :bfn: keeps me from taking it.

My husband thinks I definitely am pregnant. My boobs are fuller and firmer than normal and SO sore! I'm hoping hoping hoping, but still scared to even say that I think I am.

7 DPO today. I'm trying to wait until 10 DPO to test, which is Thursday. Dan-O said she saw positives as early as 8 though, so I'm tempted to do one tomorrow...

Thanks for keeping me sane, girls! I love our cycle group! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Yes waiting definitely sucks! AF should arrive between Oct 22nd and the 27th. (cycles are bit unpredictable)


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> Dan-O said she saw positives as early as 8 though, so I'm tempted to do one tomorrow...

Only after looking at about 5 million other charts on FF, I think one or two on this site have had early BFP's too, but the average seems to be more like 12dpo. I think 10dpo would be a better bet for an earlier test, i'm a day behind you now, so thats 4 DAYS TO WAIT!!! NOooooo!

Hi Chris, welcome to the 'everyone here is getting a BFP' cycle buddy group! :)

Symptom spotting - My bb's are deffo still tender & BIGGER, like I said, not normal for me. Not much else tho, just the odd twinge, nose still fizzy. Had a hot flush last night, but that might have been the chilli I was eating, ha! And lastly very vivid dreams, lots of em & about all sorts.

:hug:


----------



## Sash13

Well, I don't know if these are symptoms of pregnancy or symptoms of the Fall season ... but my skin is incredibly dry (eczema seems to be making a comeback for the first time since childhood) and I don't have the smooth complexion I usually have. 

I am also not taking the Amitryptaline I was taking before to help me sleep (I have RLS) and I am barely sleeping!! :cry:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Only after looking at about 5 million other charts on FF, I think one or two on this site have had early BFP's too, but the average seems to be more like 12dpo. I think 10dpo would be a better bet for an earlier test, i'm a day behind you now, so thats 4 DAYS TO WAIT!!! NOooooo!
> 
> :hug:

Well I took one today at 8 DPO which was, of course, negative.

I signed in with FF yesterday, which TOTALLY confused me. I'm not charting temps, but with my CM it said it never detected ovulation, though I had EWCM for a couple of days followed by NOTHING. When I overrode it and put in my OPK results (+ on Sat 10/11 and fainter + Sun 10/12) it put me at a SUNDAY ovulation instead of MONDAY so...am I one more DPO or what?!? And why didn't it think I ovulated?

It did make me realize, though, that my AF is due 10/28 instead of 10/27 if I'm in a 31 day cycle--it's the 32nd day that it happens, the 31st is the last day of current then AF starts day 1. When my ticker says I have 6 days to test, it means 6 days and on the 7th I can test. So that sets me back a day from what I was thinking. But if ovulation happened a day earlier then I'm even? What the eff?!?!

Toward the evening my boobs got less sore and though they still feel firmer/fuller, they don't look as big. Still broken out, still have the itchy nose (though it could be allergies) and now some minor cramps, but way too early for AF cramps. Probably just driving myself sick with all this!

Seriously, though...FF is confusing! I need to play with it a bit more to figure it out. How do you get the link to show someone else your chart? Or do you any of you have yours that you'd be willing to show me, so I can compare? 

Sorry for this...needed to vent.

On a positive note...1 day less for all of us to wait!


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> Toward the evening my boobs got less sore and though they still feel firmer/fuller, they don't look as big. Still broken out, still have the itchy nose (though it could be allergies) and now some minor cramps, but way too early for AF cramps. Probably just driving myself sick with all this!

I have the EXACT same symptoms! My boobs are sore again this morning though. I am very ditzy too, just can't concentrate on anything, but maybe I just have brain warp from staring at too many negative tests!!!
The run of vivid dreams has continued too.

Speaking of negative tests, I did a cheapy 10mui this morning (idiot, I know)
It was a BFN with a teasing ever so slightly pink evap line :hissy:

I believe FF takes two cycles to work itself out, you are welcome to click on my banner to look at my chart :) 
When did you get the EWCM & pos OPK's in relation to ovulation? 
If you create a ticker, you can copy & paste the link to your chart so we can have a peek :)


----------



## dan-o

Sash13 said:


> Well, I don't know if these are symptoms of pregnancy or symptoms of the Fall season ... but my skin is incredibly dry (eczema seems to be making a comeback for the first time since childhood) and I don't have the smooth complexion I usually have.
> 
> I am also not taking the Amitryptaline I was taking before to help me sleep (I have RLS) and I am barely sleeping!! :cry:

Sorry to hear you are not sleeping well hun :( Does the Amitriptyline cause probs if you are preg & taking it then? Is there nothing else you can take or try to help you sleep? 
I've noticed dryer skin too, so i've been slapping on the cocoa butter. I used to get eczema when I was a teen, I know how miserable it is. I think it can be hormone related you know? 
Oh well, hopefully you will get your BFP right away! :D


----------



## krazykat

I've been so cranky and going from anger to excitement to crying quickly lol. But then my boobs stopped being sore....I'm not nausous anymore and not feeling pregnant, but I just know I am! Aaarghh! I'm 7dpo and have already done 2 POAS tests out of stupidity. I bought 2 more to replace the ones I've used, so I will have them for next week, when I 'can' test and get a :bfp:. ;)

We can do this ya'll.....! :hug:


----------



## Sash13

dan-o said:


> Sorry to hear you are not sleeping well hun :( Does the Amitriptyline cause probs if you are preg & taking it then? Is there nothing else you can take or try to help you sleep?
> I've noticed dryer skin too, so i've been slapping on the cocoa butter. I used to get eczema when I was a teen, I know how miserable it is. I think it can be hormone related you know?
> Oh well, hopefully you will get your BFP right away! :D

Thanks, dan-o. I slept better last night (I think I fall asleep easier after BDing :lol:) but woke up around 2:30 and was awake for at least a half hour. I'll take what I can get! I will be going to see my doctor next week - either because I get a :bfp: or because I want to find some kind of medication/natural remedy to bridge the gap while I TTC.

I think I am getting prematurely excited :happydance: since I am only 9dpo but I took another test this morning and I'm SURE that I saw a very (very) faint positive line. Could be entirely in my head ... but gives me hope! Maybe the beginnings of an hCG surge in my body??????? I will test again tomorrow because I'm a sucker for punishment :dohh: and see if there is any difference.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## dan-o

OMG sash, fingers extra tightly crossed for you then, sounds promising!!!!!!!

Krazy & Amanth, when are you guys testing again? :)

I may do another sneaky cheapie 10mui tomorrow, just in case, he he..


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> OMG sash, fingers extra tightly crossed for you then, sounds promising!!!!!!!
> 
> Krazy & Amanth, when are you guys testing again? :)
> 
> I may do another sneaky cheapie 10mui tomorrow, just in case, he he..

DEFINITELY doing one tomorrow, though I have to tell myself...I'll only be 10 DPO (or 11, according to FF) so if it's still a :bfn: that doesn't mean that there isn't hope. Right???


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> I think I am getting prematurely excited :happydance: since I am only 9dpo but I took another test this morning and I'm SURE that I saw a very (very) faint positive line. Could be entirely in my head ... but gives me hope! Maybe the beginnings of an hCG surge in my body??????? I will test again tomorrow because I'm a sucker for punishment :dohh: and see if there is any difference.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!

FINGERS CROSSED! I hope we ALL get BFPs tomorrow morning! And I hope you sleep better, Sash!

I've been waking up in the night a few times because of my crazy dreams. Very vivid. The worst, though, was the night before last...had a dream that I got a BFP, then woke up. Back to sleep and I had a dream where I took a pregnancy test that had positive, negative, and a scale inbetween and I tested inbetween, getting close to pregnant but not there yet. Weird. Then I woke up and took my test, only to get a BFN. Anyway, weird dreams...


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> Toward the evening my boobs got less sore and though they still feel firmer/fuller, they don't look as big. Still broken out, still have the itchy nose (though it could be allergies) and now some minor cramps, but way too early for AF cramps. Probably just driving myself sick with all this!
> 
> I have the EXACT same symptoms! My boobs are sore again this morning though. I am very ditzy too, just can't concentrate on anything, but maybe I just have brain warp from staring at too many negative tests!!!
> The run of vivid dreams has continued too.
> 
> Speaking of negative tests, I did a cheapy 10mui this morning (idiot, I know)
> It was a BFN with a teasing ever so slightly pink evap line :hissy:
> 
> I believe FF takes two cycles to work itself out, you are welcome to click on my banner to look at my chart :)
> When did you get the EWCM & pos OPK's in relation to ovulation?
> If you create a ticker, you can copy & paste the link to your chart so we can have a peek :)Click to expand...

I GET IT NOW! Okay, I put the ticker in the signature.

I'm slowly getting used to FF. I know now that there are some other things I need to be checking and charting now that I'm doing this, but think I need to read the e-mails they sent on how to set it up. I was just being impatient and wanting to get some answers! Still not sure why it didn't detect my ovulation on the advanced mode--it makes me nervous, because I also got only 70% test lines on the OPK test (though it went from NOTHING to 70% to 50% back to NOTHING, as if it detected a surge just not a strong enough one to get a darker second line). Check mine out and see what you think...


----------



## krazykat

Sash13 said:


> I'm SURE that I saw a very (very) faint positive line. Could be entirely in my head ... but gives me hope! Maybe the beginnings of an hCG surge in my body??????? I will test again tomorrow because I'm a sucker for punishment :dohh: and see if there is any difference.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!

Hope it was a :bfp:!! I have done 4 tests and on one of them I got a very very faint line and my DH even saw it, so it is there! Just waiting till next week for it to really show up! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> DEFINITELY doing one tomorrow, though I have to tell myself...I'll only be 10 DPO (or 11, according to FF) so if it's still a :bfn: that doesn't mean that there isn't hope. Right???

Hope you get a :bfp:!! :hug:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> I may do another sneaky cheapie 10mui tomorrow, just in case, he he..

Hope you get a :bfp: as well!! :dust:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Sash13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm SURE that I saw a very (very) faint positive line. Could be entirely in my head ... but gives me hope! Maybe the beginnings of an hCG surge in my body??????? I will test again tomorrow because I'm a sucker for punishment :dohh: and see if there is any difference.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Hope it was a :bfp:!! I have done 4 tests and on one of them I got a very very faint line and my DH even saw it, so it is there! Just waiting till next week for it to really show up! :happydance: :hug:Click to expand...

A line is a line! Post pictures when you get one! I want to see what I'm looking for! =)


----------



## Sash13

Well, my line is so faint you really can't see it in a photo. I'm pretty sure it's all in my head but bought 2 more tests just to reinforce my insanity. :rofl:


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> Well, my line is so faint you really can't see it in a photo. I'm pretty sure it's all in my head but bought 2 more tests just to reinforce my insanity. :rofl:

Well WHEN it gets darker post the pics for us!

Yeah, when I took the test yesterday I kept staring and staring...after a while I could swear a line appeared, but I think I was just willing it to be.

I didn't let myself take one today, but if I had one with me now I would take it. I'm dying to know! But at the same time I'm terrified to take one tomorrow morning, for fear of the BFN.

Have you seen some of the faint lines in the pregnancy test gallery that end up being positives, though?

It's totally encouraging!


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> DEFINITELY doing one tomorrow, though I have to tell myself...I'll only be 10 DPO (or 11, according to FF) so if it's still a :bfn: that doesn't mean that there isn't hope. Right???
> 
> Hope you get a :bfp:!! :hug:Click to expand...

THANKS!

I hope you get yours too! Or should I say TWO! =)


----------



## dan-o

ohhh so you're getting the vivid dreams too amanth? Totally bizarre isnt it?
I had a looksee at your FF chart, whats day did it estimate you ovulated? 15 16 or 17 looks most likely doesnt it, but without temps I guess you cant tell for sure.

I did a cheapy 10miu test this morning & I'm sure i had a barely there line too, but it's hard to see as the suns not up yet & I also think I may have pink line eye-itis!!! 

Mind you we did say all of us would get BFP's!!! Bring em on!!!!!


----------



## Sash13

Okay, so I woke up last night at 3:30 a.m. and had to pee ... decided not to waste the fmu so I tested then.

Here is the photo of what I saw yesterday (9dpo): 

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/Oct22am.jpg

And this is the one I took this morning (10dpo):

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/Oct23am.jpg

What do you think? I am imagining this????? I've also had rather itchy nipples the past few days and I noticed this morning that the edge of my areola is darkening.

Will test again tomorrow morning :)


----------



## dan-o

Looking GOOD!!!!I'm not a fan of the blue tests because of the evaps they are known for, but that second one looks very promising!! If that line came up in the time limit, I reckon that might be the first early BFP of the group! :D


----------



## Sash13

dan-o said:


> Looking GOOD!!!!I'm not a fan of the blue tests because of the evaps they are known for, but that second one looks very promising!! If that line came up in the time limit, I reckon that might be the first early BFP of the group! :D


I've read this about blue tests too and have a FRER to test with tomorrow. The line came up within 1 minute, so it's not an evap line. I can hardly wait until tomorrow morning to POAS. :blush:


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> Okay, so I woke up last night at 3:30 a.m. and had to pee ... decided not to waste the fmu so I tested then.
> 
> Here is the photo of what I saw yesterday (9dpo):
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/Oct22am.jpg
> 
> And this is the one I took this morning (10dpo):
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/Oct23am.jpg
> 
> What do you think? I am imagining this????? I've also had rather itchy nipples the past few days and I noticed this morning that the edge of my areola is darkening.
> 
> Will test again tomorrow morning :)

That looks like a :bfp: to me -- especially if you got that in the first minute of testing! CONGRATULATIONS!!! SOOOOO excited for you!!!:hug:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> ohhh so you're getting the vivid dreams too amanth? Totally bizarre isnt it?
> I had a looksee at your FF chart, whats day did it estimate you ovulated? 15 16 or 17 looks most likely doesnt it, but without temps I guess you cant tell for sure.
> 
> I did a cheapy 10miu test this morning & I'm sure i had a barely there line too, but it's hard to see as the suns not up yet & I also think I may have pink line eye-itis!!!
> 
> Mind you we did say all of us would get BFP's!!! Bring em on!!!!!

It is bizarre. Again last night with those vivid dreams. And last night I was so tired I passed out at 9 pm--3-4 hours before I normally go to sleep! Sometimes I really feel like the signs are pointing to a :bfp:.

But I took another test this morning, and got a :bfn:. I don't want to kid myself...I'm 99% sure that it wasn't there. I'm still only 10-11 DPO today, so it's early. Hopefully that just means I'm the girl whose second line doesn't show till later. I don't want to believe I'm out of the game yet. Am I kidding myself?

Anyway, I'm off for a road trip with the husband toady. I won't be back until Saturday night. Hope to get back on here and see lots more :bfp:s from you all then! :happydance:


----------



## krazykat

Sash13 said:


> What do you think? I am imagining this????? I've also had rather itchy nipples the past few days and I noticed this morning that the edge of my areola is darkening.
> 
> Will test again tomorrow morning :)

Looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krazykat

I've had some wild and crazy dreams the past few nights, last night's was about going to the toilet and then blood pouring out of me and it was so REAL! I thought I was either not pregnant like I had thought or miscarrying......it was tragic and then I woke up and realized it wasn't real and was so thankful!!!!!!

I'm 8dpo (I think, losing track lately ha).......so just a few more days to test again! I've only done 4 tests haha :dohh:


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

amanthony said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> ohhh so you're getting the vivid dreams too amanth? Totally bizarre isnt it?
> I had a looksee at your FF chart, whats day did it estimate you ovulated? 15 16 or 17 looks most likely doesnt it, but without temps I guess you cant tell for sure.
> 
> I did a cheapy 10miu test this morning & I'm sure i had a barely there line too, but it's hard to see as the suns not up yet & I also think I may have pink line eye-itis!!!
> 
> Mind you we did say all of us would get BFP's!!! Bring em on!!!!!
> 
> It is bizarre. Again last night with those vivid dreams. And last night I was so tired I passed out at 9 pm--3-4 hours before I normally go to sleep! Sometimes I really feel like the signs are pointing to a :bfp:.
> 
> But I took another test this morning, and got a :bfn:. I don't want to kid myself...I'm 99% sure that it wasn't there. I'm still only 10-11 DPO today, so it's early. Hopefully that just means I'm the girl whose second line doesn't show till later. I don't want to believe I'm out of the game yet. Am I kidding myself?
> 
> Anyway, I'm off for a road trip with the husband toady. I won't be back until Saturday night. Hope to get back on here and see lots more :bfp:s from you all then! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey! Happy thoughts please!

I am waiting for the :bfp:
I did a test today (clearblue digital) and it was :bfn:
It is still early to test. I am testing 5 days before my period is due. Will try later in the weekend.

Good luck to you.
Have faith! :hug:
:dust:


----------



## Sash13

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!

Just couldn't wait so I came home this afternoon and :


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/IMG_0090.jpg


----------



## laura2412

ooh fingers crossed ladies. Im testing on 3rd! I hate the waiting its crap! Although i think this month has been a poor month but then knowing my luck this month will be a good one but thats me and my pma lolol! hehe


----------



## krazykat

Sash13 said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just couldn't wait so I came home this afternoon and :
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/IMG_0090.jpg


WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## dan-o

OMG!!!! Congrats!!!!!!:bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:

Sending you super sticky vibes, hun.. what a result!!! See all you needed was PMA!!!!

Such an early result on the digi too!! Hmmmm, poss twins? :D


----------



## dan-o

My wierd dreams, sore boobs (pinching/tingling feeling) & now bloating/ slight sickness continue. 
I did a test in the night, but it looked a bfn, I looked at it again this morning & it does have an ultra light line on it. Hopefully I will be able to test with FMU tomorrow & get a more definite answer.

To be honest I'll be more surprised if I don't get a BFP, for some bizarre reason I seem sure I'm preggo.


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> My wierd dreams, sore boobs (pinching/tingling feeling) & now bloating/ slight sickness continue.
> I did a test in the night, but it looked a bfn, I looked at it again this morning & it does have an ultra light line on it. Hopefully I will be able to test with FMU tomorrow & get a more definite answer.
> 
> To be honest I'll be more surprised if I don't get a BFP, for some bizarre reason I seem sure I'm preggo.

Sounds like you are!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krazykat

Well......my POAS addiction has brought forth a 2nd faint line!! Can you see it?? I told you I was pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!! :test::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/IMG_3692.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/IMG_3697.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/IMG_3692-1.jpg

Now, I'm just 9dpo......should I wait till I miss my period next Thursday or just go ahead over to the pregnancy section?? Also the line didn't show up until after 10 minutes........but it did this with my daughter too when I was already pregnant with her. I actually had thrown hers in the trash at the time and then pulled it out 20 minutes later to see a very faint line, so I'm believing it is a :bfp:


----------



## Sash13

dan-o said:


> My wierd dreams, sore boobs (pinching/tingling feeling) & now bloating/ slight sickness continue.
> I did a test in the night, but it looked a bfn, I looked at it again this morning & it does have an ultra light line on it. Hopefully I will be able to test with FMU tomorrow & get a more definite answer.
> 
> To be honest I'll be more surprised if I don't get a BFP, for some bizarre reason I seem sure I'm preggo.

That's how I felt ... and I'm already sure it's a girl. :blush:


----------



## dan-o

That line doesnt look faint krazy! I'd retest just to double check, in a few days, but I think we can safely say you are pregnant too!!!!

WOW!!!!!

Sash, I bet you are SOOOOOOO buzzing, has it sunk in yet? :D

I did my test this morning (10dpo) a squintingly faint line appeared, I'll have to do another later & try to get a pic for you. I'm not sure, I had faint lines last time & a dreaded CP, so I wont get excited until i see it in writing on a digi! My temps are the highest ever recorded this morning. All symptoms still remain including these crazy dreams, no wonder I'm so tired!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> That line doesnt look faint krazy! I'd retest just to double check, in a few days, but I think we can safely say you are pregnant too!!!!
> 
> WOW!!!!!
> 
> Sash, I bet you are SOOOOOOO buzzing, has it sunk in yet? :D
> 
> I did my test this morning (10dpo) a squintingly faint line appeared, I'll have to do another later & try to get a pic for you. I'm not sure, I had faint lines last time & a dreaded CP, so I wont get excited until i see it in writing on a digi! My temps are the highest ever recorded this morning. All symptoms still remain including these crazy dreams, no wonder I'm so tired!

Hope its a :bfp: for you as well! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Ohhhh, how cool would that be if we all get BFP's?? 

I might just sneak out and buy a double pack of FRER in minute.. one for now & one for the morning. 
I will deffo bring out the digi when I make it to 14dpo as I went a 12 day LP last cycle.

I'm just a tad worried as you two have strong lines already & mine is barely there. But I still have PMA & expect to see two nice lines in the next few days!!!!


----------



## dan-o

I got some frer tests, did them & got a very big fat negative.. drat.

Maybe I imagined the faint lines on the other tests.... NAHHHHHH!

I'll get a better line by monday, you'll see!!!!

Amanth, hows it going for you? We are lagging behind the other two, they have BFP's already!!!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> I got some frer tests, did them & got a very big fat negative.. drat.
> 
> Maybe I imagined the faint lines on the other tests.... NAHHHHHH!
> 
> I'll get a better line by monday, you'll see!!!!
> 
> Amanth, hows it going for you? We are lagging behind the other two, they have BFP's already!!!

Don't give up hope yet! The past 2 tests I took (last night and this morning) said negative, even though I got a faint :bfp: 2 days ago.. But I know I'm pregnant.......so just now 10dpo. :hug:


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just couldn't wait so I came home this afternoon and :
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/IMG_0090.jpg

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

That's got to be the coolest feeling!!!

Have you already told everyone?

I see Dan-O suggested twins!?! How many DPO were you with that positive? She may be right... =)


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> I got some frer tests, did them & got a very big fat negative.. drat.
> 
> Maybe I imagined the faint lines on the other tests.... NAHHHHHH!
> 
> I'll get a better line by monday, you'll see!!!!
> 
> Amanth, hows it going for you? We are lagging behind the other two, they have BFP's already!!!

SOOOO excited for the other girls with the :bfp:s! :happydance:

As for me...still just doing the cheapie tests every morning and still getting :bfn:s. If there's no second line after the 5 minute it says to wait, I toss them. I don't want to tease myself with an evaporation line.

I'm 12 or 12 DPO and still no positive, so I'm guessing it's not my month. I should have had a positive by now if it was a yes. :sad1:

I know I'm should have a better attitude than that, but I don't want to be unrealistic either. I was so sure...

I just went to the bathroom 5 minutes ago and checked CM--tiny bit of blood in it. AF isn't supposed to be here until Tuesday. Maybe she's coming early? I think I'm out for the month. :hissy: I hate this...


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Well......my POAS addiction has brought forth a 2nd faint line!! Can you see it?? I told you I was pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!! :test::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/IMG_3692.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/IMG_3697.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/IMG_3692-1.jpg
> 
> Now, I'm just 9dpo......should I wait till I miss my period next Thursday or just go ahead over to the pregnancy section?? Also the line didn't show up until after 10 minutes........but it did this with my daughter too when I was already pregnant with her. I actually had thrown hers in the trash at the time and then pulled it out 20 minutes later to see a very faint line, so I'm believing it is a :bfp:


Those definitley look like :bfp:s to me! But after you took these you got :bfn:s? That is SO weird!!!

You know more than me because you've been there before, but I always throw mine away if there's no line by 10 minutes because I thought those evaporation lines were just a tease! This stuff is so confusing! Every time I think I know what to do I actually don't! 

You're still SO early though--good sign for twins! ;)


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> That's got to be the coolest feeling!!!
> 
> Have you already told everyone?
> 
> I see Dan-O suggested twins!?! How many DPO were you with that positive? She may be right... =)

I was 9dpo when I got the 2nd faint line and just 5dpo with the first LOL! I have been praying for twins and that is what we are going on faith believing we have!


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> Those definitley look like :bfp:s to me! But after you took these you got :bfn:s? That is SO weird!!!
> 
> You know more than me because you've been there before, but I always throw mine away if there's no line by 10 minutes because I thought those evaporation lines were just a tease! This stuff is so confusing! Every time I think I know what to do I actually don't!
> 
> You're still SO early though--good sign for twins! ;)

With my first, I was already 5 weeks pregnant before it ever showed up on a test and then it was after 20 minutes! I had gotten negatives up till my 5th week with her. With the first, I think it takes a while to show up but missing your AF is a good sign, even if the test doesn't show, so there is still hope....I wish you a :bfp:!!

I'm not sure on the 2 negatives I got......they were from the dollar store but supposed to be 25iu in sensitivity which is the same as most of the name brands. I'm not fretting over it because I know I'm pregnant.......it will probably show later this week and then I will miss my AF on Thursday!


----------



## Sash13

amanthony said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> That's got to be the coolest feeling!!!
> 
> Have you already told everyone?
> 
> I see Dan-O suggested twins!?! How many DPO were you with that positive? She may be right... =)

I was 9dpo the day I saw the nearly invisible line and 10dpo when I got the digital positive at 3:30 pm. I would be surprised if it was twins ... none on either side of the family.

I've told my 2 closest friends and hubby has convinced me to wait at least a month to tell everyone else. I think I've seen everyone I know the past 2 days and it was tough to keep my mouth shut at first but becoming a bit less difficult. Once I've been to the dr it might be tough again ;)


----------



## krazykat

Sash13 said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> That's got to be the coolest feeling!!!
> 
> Have you already told everyone?
> 
> I see Dan-O suggested twins!?! How many DPO were you with that positive? She may be right... =)
> 
> I was 9dpo the day I saw the nearly invisible line and 10dpo when I got the digital positive at 3:30 pm. I would be surprised if it was twins ... none on either side of the family.
> 
> I've told my 2 closest friends and hubby has convinced me to wait at least a month to tell everyone else. I think I've seen everyone I know the past 2 days and it was tough to keep my mouth shut at first but becoming a bit less difficult. Once I've been to the dr it might be tough again ;)Click to expand...

I'm such a dork! I thought she had responded to me and then I responded 2 posts earlier......didn't know till now that was for you! lol But hey, we are hoping for twins!


----------



## krazykat

Here is a timeline of this month:

AF started: 4th
BD for the first time: 9th or 10th
Additional times BD: 12th, 15th, 17th and 19th

On the 15th, I had slight ovulation, then on the 16th I got the EWCM, signaling "official" ovulation. HOWEVER, on the 16th, I also got light pink spotting and bad cramps. I got my first very very faint line around the 18th and the second on the 23rd.

So it could be possible that I really released my egg early right after my AF (I've heard many stories that this is possible). If that is the case....it makes since that on the 16th I got the light pink spotting, which would be the implantation.

Just some thoughts......


----------



## dan-o

OMG 

I got a line on a CB & frer this morning!!!! 

Ok, I admit, you have to squint & tilt your head a bit, but there is deffo something there & it came up in about 5 minutes.

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_2087-1.jpg

Annoyingly I have used all my sensitive cheapy tests, so I can't compare, bet those would have a line on them by now! (PMA :D)

PLEASE stick this time, please please please!


----------



## dan-o

Yes deffo possible krazy, how many dpo would that make you approx?

I'm lucky, i had all the signs in one go, ewcm, cp, blazing positive opk's, ovulation pain & sex drive like a wild animal on heat!!! I was fairly early, day 12. Bit different to my last cycle pmsl!

Amanth, there us still loads of time for you to get a BFP hunni!! no lines until 16dpo is very common, just think, your bean may not have even implanted yet!!! :D PMA PMA!!!!! xx


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> Those definitley look like :bfp:s to me! But after you took these you got :bfn:s? That is SO weird!!!
> 
> You know more than me because you've been there before, but I always throw mine away if there's no line by 10 minutes because I thought those evaporation lines were just a tease! This stuff is so confusing! Every time I think I know what to do I actually don't!
> 
> You're still SO early though--good sign for twins! ;)
> 
> With my first, I was already 5 weeks pregnant before it ever showed up on a test and then it was after 20 minutes! I had gotten negatives up till my 5th week with her. With the first, I think it takes a while to show up but missing your AF is a good sign, even if the test doesn't show, so there is still hope....I wish you a :bfp:!!
> 
> I'm not sure on the 2 negatives I got......they were from the dollar store but supposed to be 25iu in sensitivity which is the same as most of the name brands. I'm not fretting over it because I know I'm pregnant.......it will probably show later this week and then I will miss my AF on Thursday!Click to expand...

It's so good to get insight from people who have been there and who are in the same position. This is good to hear...I won't give up hope just yet, then. Even if this isn't my month, maybe next month will be. :)

If it took you 5 weeks to get a positive with your daughter and you're getting positives this early on now, maybe you ARE having twins! I hope so!!! :thumbup:


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> That's got to be the coolest feeling!!!
> 
> Have you already told everyone?
> 
> I see Dan-O suggested twins!?! How many DPO were you with that positive? She may be right... =)
> 
> I was 9dpo the day I saw the nearly invisible line and 10dpo when I got the digital positive at 3:30 pm. I would be surprised if it was twins ... none on either side of the family.
> 
> I've told my 2 closest friends and hubby has convinced me to wait at least a month to tell everyone else. I think I've seen everyone I know the past 2 days and it was tough to keep my mouth shut at first but becoming a bit less difficult. Once I've been to the dr it might be tough again ;)Click to expand...

You did get those positives pretty early on! You implanted quickly!

That's so hard...on one hand you want to tell the world, on the other you want to wait and be sure everything progresses perfectly first. SO exciting!!!


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> OMG
> 
> I got a line on a CB & frer this morning!!!!
> 
> Ok, I admit, you have to squint & tilt your head a bit, but there is deffo something there & it came up in about 5 minutes.
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_2087-1.jpg
> 
> Annoyingly I have used all my sensitive cheapy tests, so I can't compare, bet those would have a line on them by now! (PMA :D)
> 
> PLEASE stick this time, please please please!


I see something there!!! :happydance: YAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!! SO exciting!!! 

I can't believe all your 10 mIU ones are gone--that would be my luck, too! :dohh: We're too POAS-happy for our own good. 

I feel like it's your month. It WILL stick!

Did you have a chemical pregnancy before? This whole thing can be so scary! But SOOOO exciting, too!


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Yes deffo possible krazy, how many dpo would that make you approx?
> 
> I'm lucky, i had all the signs in one go, ewcm, cp, blazing positive opk's, ovulation pain & sex drive like a wild animal on heat!!! I was fairly early, day 12. Bit different to my last cycle pmsl!
> 
> Amanth, there us still loads of time for you to get a BFP hunni!! no lines until 16dpo is very common, just think, your bean may not have even implanted yet!!! :D PMA PMA!!!!! xx

Thanks, Dan-O. You're right--it's not over until AF rears her ugly head. :) I didn't test this morning. Just going to wait and see if she comes on or before Tuesday, first.

This was my first time trying to chart and I've definitely learned some things I should do differently for next time (next month or next baby...whichever). 

OPK:::
I didn't get a darker second line on my OPK, but I think once I start to get a line I need to test throughout the day--maybe mine isn't darker until that night. I got one suddenly, then it went away back to nothing. I'm guessing that was my surge, but wish it got darker. Do you girls test throughout the day until it gets darker, or is it really dark right away?

CM:::
I got EWCM the day before the 2 lines on the OPK, but I was checking that consistently. Toward the end of this cycle I've started checking internally, and I think that gives me a better read. Do you do internal, or just external?

CP:::
I haven't done this. Do you think it's really helpful?

BBT:::
Haven't done this either. Seems like a lot of people chart it. Should I get one and do it?


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> OMG
> 
> I got a line on a CB & frer this morning!!!!
> 
> Ok, I admit, you have to squint & tilt your head a bit, but there is deffo something there & it came up in about 5 minutes.
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_2087-1.jpg
> 
> Annoyingly I have used all my sensitive cheapy tests, so I can't compare, bet those would have a line on them by now! (PMA :D)
> 
> PLEASE stick this time, please please please!

I see it!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## amanthony

I'm officially out of this month, girls. Today is CD1 for me--AF came. :(

CONGRATS to Krazy and Sash though, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Dan-O! I'll still be checking in here until I see your dark second line! :)

You girls have been a great cycle group!!!

:hug:


----------



## Sash13

amanthony said:


> I'm officially out of this month, girls. Today is CD1 for me--AF came. :(
> 
> CONGRATS to Krazy and Sash though, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Dan-O! I'll still be checking in here until I see your dark second line! :)
> 
> You girls have been a great cycle group!!!
> 
> :hug:

Sorry to hear that :( I'll be checking in with youto see how it's going! :hug:


----------



## Sash13

dan-o said:


> OMG
> 
> I got a line on a CB & frer this morning!!!!
> 
> Ok, I admit, you have to squint & tilt your head a bit, but there is deffo something there & it came up in about 5 minutes.
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_2087-1.jpg
> 
> Annoyingly I have used all my sensitive cheapy tests, so I can't compare, bet those would have a line on them by now! (PMA :D)
> 
> PLEASE stick this time, please please please!

I see it too!!! Can't wait until you take another! Looks like congratulations are in order! :happydance:


----------



## amanthony

Sash13 said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially out of this month, girls. Today is CD1 for me--AF came. :(
> 
> CONGRATS to Krazy and Sash though, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Dan-O! I'll still be checking in here until I see your dark second line! :)
> 
> You girls have been a great cycle group!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sorry to hear that :( I'll be checking in with youto see how it's going! :hug:Click to expand...

Please do check in! I'll be checking in with you too to see how it's going! Hopefully I'll be right after you, and you can give me all kinds of advice on what to expect. ;)


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> I'm officially out of this month, girls. Today is CD1 for me--AF came. :(
> 
> CONGRATS to Krazy and Sash though, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Dan-O! I'll still be checking in here until I see your dark second line! :)
> 
> You girls have been a great cycle group!!!
> 
> :hug:

I'm sorry! I hope you get a :bfp: in this new cycle!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## dan-o

It's not looking good for me either girls, my temps are falling & symptoms disappearing. 
I'm due to start AF tomorrow & it feels like she will show right on time.

I know it's not over til its over, so I will keep an open mind :)

Krazy, how did your tests come along? Deffo bun in oven then? :D
Sash, BIG congrats again! xx

I'm so sorry it wasn't your month Amanthony. Temping is great to figure out exactly when you ovulate & how long your luteal phase is, it's really helped me out. I know it sounds yuk, but I do check CM&CP internally, usually when I'm in the shower. I have been checking every day to establish my own patterns, but I think I will now just check at ovulation time. This cycle will be your lucky one hun, I can feel it! xx


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Krazy, how did your tests come along? Deffo bun in oven then? :D

Well, took 3 and all negative but I know I'm pregnant, the test just needs to realize this!! :rofl: My AF isn't due till the 30-31st, so my levels should be higher then to test again! :hug:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> It's not looking good for me either girls, my temps are falling & symptoms disappearing.
> I'm due to start AF tomorrow & it feels like she will show right on time.
> 
> I know it's not over til its over, so I will keep an open mind :)

Your right...it ain't over till AF comes! :hug:


----------



## dan-o

I have started spotting today, this means just an 11 day LP this month, how crappy :(

All those faint tests too, thats two cycles in a row & the same thing has happened.

My next one WILL stick, third time lucky, just you wait n see :)

Mind you the strike rate for this cycle buddy group was pretty damn good, 2 out of 4 aint bad!!! Don't forget to stay in touch girls xxx :)


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> It's not looking good for me either girls, my temps are falling & symptoms disappearing.
> I'm due to start AF tomorrow & it feels like she will show right on time.
> 
> I know it's not over til its over, so I will keep an open mind :)
> 
> Krazy, how did your tests come along? Deffo bun in oven then? :D
> Sash, BIG congrats again! xx
> 
> I'm so sorry it wasn't your month Amanthony. Temping is great to figure out exactly when you ovulate & how long your luteal phase is, it's really helped me out. I know it sounds yuk, but I do check CM&CP internally, usually when I'm in the shower. I have been checking every day to establish my own patterns, but I think I will now just check at ovulation time. This cycle will be your lucky one hun, I can feel it! xx

Awww, Dan-O...so sorry to hear about the spotting. Next month is our lucky month--my third cycle REALLY trying, and you're right--third time's the charm! Wanna start a group now? If my CD 1 was yesterday and yours is today, my cycle's officially 30 average now and yours is 31 right? We're right around the same time! We can stick together and see who else wants to join! Apparently, we're good luck for our cycle buddies. ;)

I'm getting a thermometer today to start temping tomorrow. I do check CM internally now--it's just more consistent that way. I don't think I can do the CP though. I feel dumb saying this, but I feel like a blind woman in there and I can't really tell what's what. I'm going to try, since I'll already be in there. We'll see.

Okay, I think I'm going to start a new one for CD1 yesterday. I posted in someone else's yesterday, but it's a little ahead of me (cycle-wise) and it would be fun to start one together. Pleae join me! :hug:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Krazy, how did your tests come along? Deffo bun in oven then? :D
> 
> Well, took 3 and all negative but I know I'm pregnant, the test just needs to realize this!! :rofl: My AF isn't due till the 30-31st, so my levels should be higher then to test again! :hug:Click to expand...

HAHA! I'll be checking in, so be sure to update us!!! :hug:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> I have started spotting today, this means just an 11 day LP this month, how crappy :(
> 
> All those faint tests too, thats two cycles in a row & the same thing has happened.
> 
> My next one WILL stick, third time lucky, just you wait n see :)
> 
> Mind you the strike rate for this cycle buddy group was pretty damn good, 2 out of 4 aint bad!!! Don't forget to stay in touch girls xxx :)

I'd say 50% success (more if Krazy's having twins like she hopes!) is pretty damn good, too!

Dan-O and I shared our luck this time, but now it's our turn! ;)

I was going to start a thread, but there was one that just started with 10/27 CD 1 so I joined. Join in Dan-O!!!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> I have started spotting today, this means just an 11 day LP this month, how crappy :(
> 
> All those faint tests too, thats two cycles in a row & the same thing has happened.
> 
> My next one WILL stick, third time lucky, just you wait n see :)

Sorry to hear that! I hope this next cycle is yours!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> HAHA! I'll be checking in, so be sure to update us!!! :hug:

Today has been filled with nausea, more sore boobs and I also threw up! WOOHOO that is a good sign lol. I was brushing my teeth with Aquafresh and the smell of the toothpaste turned my stomach and I couldn't rinse it out my mouth fast enough and breakfast came up! Afterwards I brushed my teeth with Crest and it didn't turn my stomach......so guess I can't do the Aquafresh anymore! :rofl:

I'm sooooooo tired and bloated, also I grew almost a whole cup size, how is that possible?? I have 2 friends that had twins, and one was telling me how she was showing a lot even at 2 months and all the pregnancy symptoms were double that then her first child. 

So.....my AF is 'due' the 30 or 31st, I plan on testing at the end of this week. I don't even have a test in the house because I was afraid if I bought anymore, I would use them up like the other 6. So just waiting.....


----------



## dan-o

Krazy, that sounds very promising!!!!! When will you retest? I think we already know what the test will say tho...... PREGGERS!!!!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Krazy, that sounds very promising!!!!! When will you retest? I think we already know what the test will say tho...... PREGGERS!!!!

It must say positive cause if not, we know it was not an accurate test LOL. :hissy: I think I will test on Friday, so going to buy a test Thursday night. We will see if I can hold out that long before I go to the store! :blush:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> HAHA! I'll be checking in, so be sure to update us!!! :hug:
> 
> Today has been filled with nausea, more sore boobs and I also threw up! WOOHOO that is a good sign lol. I was brushing my teeth with Aquafresh and the smell of the toothpaste turned my stomach and I couldn't rinse it out my mouth fast enough and breakfast came up! Afterwards I brushed my teeth with Crest and it didn't turn my stomach......so guess I can't do the Aquafresh anymore! :rofl:
> 
> I'm sooooooo tired and bloated, also I grew almost a whole cup size, how is that possible?? I have 2 friends that had twins, and one was telling me how she was showing a lot even at 2 months and all the pregnancy symptoms were double that then her first child.
> 
> So.....my AF is 'due' the 30 or 31st, I plan on testing at the end of this week. I don't even have a test in the house because I was afraid if I bought anymore, I would use them up like the other 6. So just waiting.....Click to expand...

Puking, exhausted, bloated, sore & growing boobies...sounds FANTASTIC!!! It's hard to believe those are the symptoms we're all hoping and crossing our fingers for! :rofl: We're so happy for you, Krazy! Let us know as soon as you test--whether it's at the end of the week or tomorrow. ;)


----------



## krazykat

I'm still having all the symptoms, the fatigue has really set in and I haven't even picked up my house the past 2 days! I've been sleeping a LOT and taking naps, which I hardly ever did until lately!

Tonight at the store, my daughter accidently shoved the cart into my right ovary area and it hurt really bad. I was worried and even more so because it caused pain all night and still in pain and soreness. I'm hoping everything is ok and I prayed that it would be ok! :cry:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> I'm still having all the symptoms, the fatigue has really set in and I haven't even picked up my house the past 2 days! I've been sleeping a LOT and taking naps, which I hardly ever did until lately!
> 
> Tonight at the store, my daughter accidently shoved the cart into my right ovary area and it hurt really bad. I was worried and even more so because it caused pain all night and still in pain and soreness. I'm hoping everything is ok and I prayed that it would be ok! :cry:

Awww, I'm so sorry! You're in my thoughts and prayers too! 

Please keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Just checking in for any updates on testing :) xxx


----------



## krazykat

After my daughter had accidently hit me down there with the shopping cart, I continued to have really bad pain. Then I started spotting light pink last night after the accident. It stopped but the pain is still there and my old csection incision is swelled up on one side and hurting also, so I have no idea what happened. The cart did ram into me pretty hard, I just pray and hope all is ok.

I haven't had any spotting so far today, just pain. I did 2 tests and both negative. My husband basically said there is no way that I am NOT pregnant, he said I am pregnant and I believe the same. We both prayed that I didn't miscarry and that all is ok 'down there'. 

My AF is due tomorrow or Friday (looking at my calendar now, I see it is Friday) Also some months I have a day or two longer cycle.....so it could be Sat or Sun before I have 'missed' my period.


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> After my daughter had accidently hit me down there with the shopping cart, I continued to have really bad pain. Then I started spotting light pink last night after the accident. It stopped but the pain is still there and my old csection incision is swelled up on one side and hurting also, so I have no idea what happened. The cart did ram into me pretty hard, I just pray and hope all is ok.
> 
> I haven't had any spotting so far today, just pain. I did 2 tests and both negative. My husband basically said there is no way that I am NOT pregnant, he said I am pregnant and I believe the same. We both prayed that I didn't miscarry and that all is ok 'down there'.
> 
> My AF is due tomorrow or Friday (looking at my calendar now, I see it is Friday) Also some months I have a day or two longer cycle.....so it could be Sat or Sun before I have 'missed' my period.

Do keep us updated. I hope everything is okay. Do you think it's bad enough you might need to visit the doctor?


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> Do keep us updated. I hope everything is okay. Do you think it's bad enough you might need to visit the doctor?

I haven't picked out an Obstetrician yet, so I actually planned on doing that today, so I may ask them what they think or call the 24 hour nurse line.


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> Do keep us updated. I hope everything is okay. Do you think it's bad enough you might need to visit the doctor?
> 
> I haven't picked out an Obstetrician yet, so I actually planned on doing that today, so I may ask them what they think or call the 24 hour nurse line.Click to expand...

I think that would be a good idea, just to be safe. I can't remember how many DPO you are offhand, but could the spotting just have been implantation bleeding and not related to the cart (trying to be optimistic here)?


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> I think that would be a good idea, just to be safe. I can't remember how many DPO you are offhand, but could the spotting just have been implantation bleeding and not related to the cart (trying to be optimistic here)?

The date I had the EWCM, which would signal ovulation, was the 16th. So that would make it 13dpo. However, I spotted light pink spotting on the 16th and had already felt I was pregnant before then, so I have no idea what is going on lol.

I read online at several reputable websites, that spotting during the first trimester is common and some women do it for the first 3 months, so who knows but I'm guessing it was from my injury, maybe a little tissue got damaged and caused the spotting?


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> I think that would be a good idea, just to be safe. I can't remember how many DPO you are offhand, but could the spotting just have been implantation bleeding and not related to the cart (trying to be optimistic here)?
> 
> The date I had the EWCM, which would signal ovulation, was the 16th. So that would make it 13dpo. However, I spotted light pink spotting on the 16th and had already felt I was pregnant before then, so I have no idea what is going on lol.
> 
> I read online at several reputable websites, that spotting during the first trimester is common and some women do it for the first 3 months, so who knows but I'm guessing it was from my injury, maybe a little tissue got damaged and caused the spotting?Click to expand...

It's probably totally fine, but it wouldn't hurt to get an appointment or at least call! :hugs:


----------



## krazykat

I just went to the bathroom and had some tissue looking stuff come out and spotting....it doesn't look normal and I'm calling the doc now. :cry:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> I just went to the bathroom and had some tissue looking stuff come out and spotting....it doesn't look normal and I'm calling the doc now. :cry:

Be sure to let us know. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## krazykat

They are going to do an ultrasound, tests and exam, I will update later tonight what we found out. My DH is on his way home from work to take me because I'm in pain and don't want to be alone right now! I'm still trusting and praying.....


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> They are going to do an ultrasound, tests and exam, I will update later tonight what we found out. My DH is on his way home from work to take me because I'm in pain and don't want to be alone right now! I'm still trusting and praying.....

You are in my prayers. I've never been pregnant, so I don't know...can they see anything on the ultrasound so early in the pregnancy? Please update. I'll be sure to get on later to see what you find out. I'm so sorry you're in pain. I hope they just confirm the pregnancy and tell you everything looks perfect! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sash13

Praying for you, krazy! Please do post an update when you can.


----------



## krazykat

Thank you all so much! :hugs:

She said it was very light spotting and that some was old blood. The urine office test came back negative but they did a blood test because I guess miscarriage can make your hcg levels lower and not show up on the urine test. The nurse talked to me about miscarriage but they didn't say that was what it is.

She said when the blood test comes back on Friday, if it does show I'm pregant, then she will order a pelvic ultrasound. 

I'm having pain down there and then my AF is due tomorrow but they told me I can still have a period and be pregnant and its really too early for it to even show up on the urine tests......so not sure why I got faint positives on 2 tests earlier. They have had women have a regular period and still be pregnant.....so who knows but I'm not bleeding.......just spotting and it is only when I wipe and sometimes not at all.

She also mentioned a pregnancy in my fallopian tube.......was a possibility because I'm having pain on one side.

So won't know any definite thing till Friday morning.......I'm pretty down, DH got my McD's and chocolate cupcakes to cheer me up. :cry:


----------



## dizzy65

awe hope everything is well with u


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Thank you all so much! :hugs:
> 
> She said it was very light spotting and that some was old blood. The urine office test came back negative but they did a blood test because I guess miscarriage can make your hcg levels lower and not show up on the urine test. The nurse talked to me about miscarriage but they didn't say that was what it is.
> 
> She said when the blood test comes back on Friday, if it does show I'm pregant, then she will order a pelvic ultrasound.
> 
> I'm having pain down there and then my AF is due tomorrow but they told me I can still have a period and be pregnant and its really too early for it to even show up on the urine tests......so not sure why I got faint positives on 2 tests earlier. They have had women have a regular period and still be pregnant.....so who knows but I'm not bleeding.......just spotting and it is only when I wipe and sometimes not at all.
> 
> She also mentioned a pregnancy in my fallopian tube.......was a possibility because I'm having pain on one side.
> 
> So won't know any definite thing till Friday morning.......I'm pretty down, DH got my McD's and chocolate cupcakes to cheer me up. :cry:

I'm sorry that they didn't have a clear answer for you, but at least it wasn't bad news...it sounds like it could be nothing at all. Keep us updated! You're in our prayers! For now...enjoy those chocolate cupcakes and RELAX! :hugs:


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much! :hugs:
> 
> She said it was very light spotting and that some was old blood. The urine office test came back negative but they did a blood test because I guess miscarriage can make your hcg levels lower and not show up on the urine test. The nurse talked to me about miscarriage but they didn't say that was what it is.
> 
> She said when the blood test comes back on Friday, if it does show I'm pregant, then she will order a pelvic ultrasound.
> 
> I'm having pain down there and then my AF is due tomorrow but they told me I can still have a period and be pregnant and its really too early for it to even show up on the urine tests......so not sure why I got faint positives on 2 tests earlier. They have had women have a regular period and still be pregnant.....so who knows but I'm not bleeding.......just spotting and it is only when I wipe and sometimes not at all.
> 
> She also mentioned a pregnancy in my fallopian tube.......was a possibility because I'm having pain on one side.
> 
> So won't know any definite thing till Friday morning.......I'm pretty down, DH got my McD's and chocolate cupcakes to cheer me up. :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry that they didn't have a clear answer for you, but at least it wasn't bad news...it sounds like it could be nothing at all. Keep us updated! You're in our prayers! For now...enjoy those chocolate cupcakes and RELAX! :hugs:Click to expand...

You know, I really appreciate the support on here!! :friends: It really helps and I really am glad for the prayers also!! I'm feeling better and have had NO spotting tonight and those cupcakes were good!! We are going to play a video game together now and I will let you all know on Friday what I find out.....thanks again!! :hugs:


----------



## Sash13

krazykat said:


> Thank you all so much! :hugs:
> 
> She said it was very light spotting and that some was old blood. The urine office test came back negative but they did a blood test because I guess miscarriage can make your hcg levels lower and not show up on the urine test. The nurse talked to me about miscarriage but they didn't say that was what it is.
> 
> She said when the blood test comes back on Friday, if it does show I'm pregant, then she will order a pelvic ultrasound.
> 
> I'm having pain down there and then my AF is due tomorrow but they told me I can still have a period and be pregnant and its really too early for it to even show up on the urine tests......so not sure why I got faint positives on 2 tests earlier. They have had women have a regular period and still be pregnant.....so who knows but I'm not bleeding.......just spotting and it is only when I wipe and sometimes not at all.
> 
> She also mentioned a pregnancy in my fallopian tube.......was a possibility because I'm having pain on one side.
> 
> So won't know any definite thing till Friday morning.......I'm pretty down, DH got my McD's and chocolate cupcakes to cheer me up. :cry:

Chocolate cupcakes and McDonalds always do the trick. :hug:

I hope all is well and this is just a rocky start to an otherwise uneventful pregnancy! You are in my prayers and I will be looking for an update on Friday.


----------



## dan-o

Wow, sorry to hear you are going through all this Krazy, I hope everything is OK :)

:hugs: xxx


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> You know, I really appreciate the support on here!! :friends: It really helps and I really am glad for the prayers also!! I'm feeling better and have had NO spotting tonight and those cupcakes were good!! We are going to play a video game together now and I will let you all know on Friday what I find out.....thanks again!! :hugs:

Just checking in. Hope it's a nice, mellow day and that you're feeling better. Please update us as soon as you can tomorrow! :hugs: Until then...prayers and hugs your way!


----------



## krazykat

I awoke to pain still and then bleeding, it is medium, not heavy with cramping but feels different than a period. The doctor told me I could still have a period and be pregnant. Just waiting for the blood tests results, they will call Friday morning (tomorrow).


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> I awoke to pain still and then bleeding, it is medium, not heavy with cramping but feels different than a period. The doctor told me I could still have a period and be pregnant. Just waiting for the blood tests results, they will call Friday morning (tomorrow).

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Take it easy today. And let us know as soon as they call!


----------



## krazykat

The rest of the day the bleeding got really heavy and now its like a period BUT I'm experiencing things I've never had before.....these BLACK clots, what is up with that? I have never had black anything come out of there......its a lot too and DH thought it was funny looking and I have some brown too and dark red.

I'm without doubt that I was truly pregnant (still could be), I know I was and DH believes it strongly with me also. Even though I have this heavy bleeding, I still have hope because I've been reading several ladies who bled heavy and were still pregnant. So there is hope!

I should get the call in the morning (Friday), telling me what the blood test results are.


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> The rest of the day the bleeding got really heavy and now its like a period BUT I'm experiencing things I've never had before.....these BLACK clots, what is up with that? I have never had black anything come out of there......its a lot too and DH thought it was funny looking and I have some brown too and dark red.
> 
> I'm without doubt that I was truly pregnant (still could be), I know I was and DH believes it strongly with me also. Even though I have this heavy bleeding, I still have hope because I've been reading several ladies who bled heavy and were still pregnant. So there is hope!
> 
> I should get the call in the morning (Friday), telling me what the blood test results are.

I've never had anything black either. Definitely clots with my period, but brownish/reddish.

I hope that everything is okay. Please let us know when you get the blood test results. :hugs:


----------



## krazykat

I'm in really really bad pain with cramping that is definitely not what I normally experience and lots of clots......and:

Got the results, the blood test came back negative, but I'm without doubt I was pregnant. So who knows......:cry:

I'm going out for some retail therapy.....I don't think I want to try for a while, they are going to test me on Monday for diabetes and anemia because I have some signs for those and the diabetes runs in my family and I had anemia a few years ago and haven't got checked since. I want to lose weight I think now before we try again.....still not sure though, just confused!

Thanks you all...:hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## krazykat

Also went in to the doc today and after I finish bleeding because it was so not normal bleeding and not normal cramping/pain, they want to do a pelvic ultrasound and check for fibroids, etc. That should be next week sometime.....


----------



## Sash13

Awwww, sorry to hear that, krazy! :hug: Probably a good idea to let your body sort itself out before TTC, though I know that must be a very difficult and painful decision. :(


Hang in there and I hope you can at least soothe yourself with the retail therapy. It always seems to help. :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Oh my, are you feeling ok though krazy? I hope the ultrasound can make some sense of it (& find a little bean nestled in there!)

A very strange thing is happening to me too, since my AF I keep getting positive OPK's at my regular sensitivity, so I ordered some 30miu ones instead along with some 25mui preg tests (hopefully to stop me noticing CP's)

Well, I wanted to try one out (as you do!) but would you believe it, I'm getting faint lines on the 25miu HPT's too now.

Surely I couldn't be pregnant after my period? I wonder if I'm producing a small amount of HCG for some reason. Truly bizarre.

The oddest thing is my temps are still in my post ovulatory range, they have not come down to the usual 36.6-36.75 I get in the first half of my cycle.

Either I have some distinctly dodgy tests, or something is so not right.


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Oh my, are you feeling ok though krazy? I hope the ultrasound can make some sense of it (& find a little bean nestled in there!)
> 
> A very strange thing is happening to me too, since my AF I keep getting positive OPK's at my regular sensitivity, so I ordered some 30miu ones instead along with some 25mui preg tests (hopefully to stop me noticing CP's)
> 
> Well, I wanted to try one out (as you do!) but would you believe it, I'm getting faint lines on the 25miu HPT's too now.
> 
> Surely I couldn't be pregnant after my period? I wonder if I'm producing a small amount of HCG for some reason. Truly bizarre.
> 
> The oddest thing is my temps are still in my post ovulatory range, they have not come down to the usual 36.6-36.75 I get in the first half of my cycle.
> 
> Either I have some distinctly dodgy tests, or something is so not right.

That is bizarre! What is even more krazier...lol.....is that I know I was pregnant but of course the doctors won't believe me because their urine and blood tests were negative. BUT, I've been having the most horrendous pain and cramping with clots every time I wipe and then later today at the bank I was in line and I gushed blood (sorry a bit TMI there).....of course I had a pad on, instead of doing my other errands, I went home and checked and it had bled through to the other side of the pad! This is not normal and neither is the huge sized clots I'm passing.......so not sure what is going on. I'm 28 and have had my period since I was 11 and never had this before. They did say they would give me an ultrasound to check for fibroids, etc next week after I stop bleeding.

I'm really weak and I think its because of all the blood I'm losing from yesterday and today........I've lost 3 pounds on my scale! It must all the fluid/blood.

I guess time will tell huh? You can be pregnant and still bleed like a period, I've read countless stories across the net on this and even some local folks shared experiences. 

You have to be pregnant to get a positive test dan-o! I mean, mine are negative now but for you to get the positive......have you been to the doc? Let me know if you get an update!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## dan-o

Yes I went to the doc on weds i think, she said retest in a week regardless of bleeding, but to assume a chemical. She also told me to stop testing before AF & wait until it's a week late to test next time.

I've just bought another FRER test to double check the internet cheapy ones, ill hold pee & take it in a bit :)

I wonder why you are having these clots, our bodies are so mysterious somtimes.


----------



## dan-o

I've just been tinkering with my chart & it's possible I ovulated two days later than I thought (if you go by temps alone) that would put me at 15dpo-ish if you don't count the bleeding as AF.

I did the FRER, maybe a slight hint of a line. I'll retest again tomorrow with FMU i think.

Why can't i just be normal, lol!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> I've just been tinkering with my chart & it's possible I ovulated two days later than I thought (if you go by temps alone) that would put me at 15dpo-ish if you don't count the bleeding as AF.
> 
> I did the FRER, maybe a slight hint of a line. I'll retest again tomorrow with FMU i think.
> 
> Why can't i just be normal, lol!

Let us know! I'm still having crazy dreams, and craving red meat, which I was a semi-vegetarian, so it is odd for me and even friends the past 2 weeks are laughing because I'm eating a burger almost every day! Last night it was such a strong craving that I cooked a burger at 1am haha. Call me krazy! :rofl:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> I wonder why you are having these clots, our bodies are so mysterious somtimes.

I don't know but it was not normal, today everything has calmed down, its weird. Just some very very light bleeding. Just 2 days of bleeding? This is so odd.....:huh:


----------



## krazykat

Now I have no bleeding, not even spotting! Its been that way for the past few hours. So what in the world is going on? :hissy: 2 days of heavy painful bleeding with incredible amounts of clots like I've never had before and then it just stops?? 

Well when I get the pelvic ultrasound maybe it will show up something, they are thinking fibroids or something. This confusion is the worst part....its like you just want a DEFINITE answer to what is going on with you to get on with your life you know!? :muaha:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Oh my, are you feeling ok though krazy? I hope the ultrasound can make some sense of it (& find a little bean nestled in there!)
> 
> A very strange thing is happening to me too, since my AF I keep getting positive OPK's at my regular sensitivity, so I ordered some 30miu ones instead along with some 25mui preg tests (hopefully to stop me noticing CP's)
> 
> Well, I wanted to try one out (as you do!) but would you believe it, I'm getting faint lines on the 25miu HPT's too now.
> 
> Surely I couldn't be pregnant after my period? I wonder if I'm producing a small amount of HCG for some reason. Truly bizarre.
> 
> The oddest thing is my temps are still in my post ovulatory range, they have not come down to the usual 36.6-36.75 I get in the first half of my cycle.
> 
> Either I have some distinctly dodgy tests, or something is so not right.


Weird stuff, Dan-O. I would be SERIOUSLY wondering if I were pregnant, if I were you. The "wait until 1 week AFTER AF to test" advice may be good, if you've had a couple of chemicals, but realistically speaking...that's SO hard to do! I'm anxious to hear what the morning's test brings! Be sure to let us know!!! :hugs:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Now I have no bleeding, not even spotting! Its been that way for the past few hours. So what in the world is going on? :hissy: 2 days of heavy painful bleeding with incredible amounts of clots like I've never had before and then it just stops??
> 
> Well when I get the pelvic ultrasound maybe it will show up something, they are thinking fibroids or something. This confusion is the worst part....its like you just want a DEFINITE answer to what is going on with you to get on with your life you know!? :muaha:

I'm sorry...you're absolutely right--the confusion's the worst. Let us know what the ultrasound brings, but I think you're right...taking a little bit of time to focus on your own health is probably a good idea. And the people I know who have been TTC and do that ALWAYS end up pregnant! That's what I really want to do...stop trying and focus on me, lose some weight, be healthier. But I can't try not to try, and I can't get into that mode. Grrr. If you're there, you're in a GOOD place! Enjoy it! And PLEASE keep us updated!!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Well I've tested with FMU & the tests are no darker so I'll assume it must be some residual HCG in my system.

Weird how the exact same thing has happened twice now. Next time I see a faint line on a test, I will just have to ignore it (unless it gets darker of course!)
Makes me wonder if I'm one of those women who produces enough HGC to put a faint line on a test. To be honest I'd like my doctor to give me a blood test so I can know for sure what it is, but they just aren't interested. I wouldn't mind, but I hardly ever go to the docs, the last time was when I broke my foot last year! You'd think they could humor me with a crummy test, just this once.

Anyway, enough whinging, I'm going to forget about the faint ines & get myself off to the new cycle buddy group!! See you there girls xx :D


----------



## Sash13

Hey dan-o, could you do a test mid-cycle when there is no possibility of being pregnant to see what happens with the line? I would definitely press your doctor - it's not fair to keep getting your hopes up (and spending all the money on HPTs) when it could just be that you have high hcG levels to start with!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Well I've tested with FMU & the tests are no darker so I'll assume it must be some residual HCG in my system.
> 
> Weird how the exact same thing has happened twice now. Next time I see a faint line on a test, I will just have to ignore it (unless it gets darker of course!)
> Makes me wonder if I'm one of those women who produces enough HGC to put a faint line on a test. To be honest I'd like my doctor to give me a blood test so I can know for sure what it is, but they just aren't interested. I wouldn't mind, but I hardly ever go to the docs, the last time was when I broke my foot last year! You'd think they could humor me with a crummy test, just this once.
> 
> Anyway, enough whinging, I'm going to forget about the faint ines & get myself off to the new cycle buddy group!! See you there girls xx :D

I know how you feel dan-o! It is so confusing and not sure if you are to go with thinking you are pregnant or just go on and try again. Frustrating...I would get a blood test though, I'm even getting an ultrasound to make sure!! Hang in there!! :hugs::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Well I've tested with FMU & the tests are no darker so I'll assume it must be some residual HCG in my system.
> 
> Weird how the exact same thing has happened twice now. Next time I see a faint line on a test, I will just have to ignore it (unless it gets darker of course!)
> Makes me wonder if I'm one of those women who produces enough HGC to put a faint line on a test. To be honest I'd like my doctor to give me a blood test so I can know for sure what it is, but they just aren't interested. I wouldn't mind, but I hardly ever go to the docs, the last time was when I broke my foot last year! You'd think they could humor me with a crummy test, just this once.
> 
> Anyway, enough whinging, I'm going to forget about the faint ines & get myself off to the new cycle buddy group!! See you there girls xx :D

I think Sash is right--you should try a test mid-cycle as an experiment, see what happens. I'm sorry it's so confusing and frustrating! I'll see you in our new cycle group, where we with BOTH get our :bfp:s this month! :hugs:


----------

